# case fit X79 motherboard



## Mohammed (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey TPU
hope you all good


I have bought ASUS X79 motherboard with R9 290, So after looking I found this one is too big !!! my standard  case can't fit this units.  now I have to buy new PC case fit this board and GPU too,


Do I need to buy a Full Tower? or mid tower will be more than enough?
please let me know the best choices or give me some light

My choices was this: ( maybe i am wrong )
- Corsair Carbide 3
- Antec GX700
- Aerocool Strike-X Xtreme Black Edition
- Aerocool GT-A
- NZXT Source 340
​


my budget 80$ , but i can increase it if it worth.

Thank you very much
I am appreciate any help, god bless all.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 9, 2015)

i would guess that you have a different (probably worse) selection of cases in Oman than what is normal here, so that may werry well be it.

What is the exact name of the Asus board? exact name of the R9 290? and is it the Motherboard or the GFX card that is to big?


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 9, 2015)

motherboard is big 
SABERTOOTH


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 9, 2015)

The Board is flowing ATX specifications so should fit in any ATX compatible chassis.

From personal experience the Fractal design Define R4 should be big enough for that setup, look for the R4 as the R5 is the newest, and shuld push the prices for the R4 lower.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 9, 2015)

OK, let's take a crack at this point by point.

1) The motherboard is an ATX form factor board.  This means it is of a specific size, and has specific locations for mounting holes.  You want big, look at the XL-ATX boards offered to socket 2011.  What a pain!
2) Will "insert name here" case allow me to fit this motherboard into it?  The simple answer is that you should be looking into compatibility.  Each manufacturer lists it on their website.  Just look for denotation that it fits an ATX form factor board.
3) My GPU doesn't fit.  This is an argument that is more black art than science.  GPU sizes vary immensely, even within the exact same processor family.  If you want us to tell you if it will fit, we need to have model and brand.  Otherwise, it's a shot in the dark, and too often you wind-up shooting yourself in the foot with that kind of thing.

Now, here's how we can help you.  Name where you are going to purchase the stuff from, and include the GPU information.  Somebody here is likely to be able to tell you if what you are looking to do will work.  Don't buy a full tower case, and think that'll automatically work.  Full tower cases make building easier, but a behemoth isn't always the solution.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2015)

ATX Mid- Tower should be OK for Saberfoot.
I'd get the cheapest one that has holes big enough for 120MM fan


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2015)

But op I do recommend the Vampire case. Really good case for the money and plenty of room. And will definitely fit a x79 setup with your gpu with room to spare.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2015)

He has gone away, thanks Mad.


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 14, 2015)

Best price i found for Corsair Carbide 3 around 60$

Some says motherboard need E-ATX case

anyway i will go to ATX case


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a x79 setup in an old small Raidmax Iceberg Atx case. Fits fine. you should be fine with just about any atx case I believe. Only place of concern would be gpu. I have a 290x in my Vampire case and fit great with extra room.

@Tatty_One thanks bud


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 14, 2015)

It's brand sapphire
I think it is possible to get off one of HDD room, so that will give some space


----------



## natalieagain (Jan 22, 2015)

ATX form factor board is not bad.

_______________
ourcase
iPhone 6 Plus car holder


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 23, 2015)

yaeh, my problem was with that motherboard because some said i need something like XL case due to size of motherboard ( 4 x 4 Channel  ) 

Anyway i have already bought  ATXcase, need some time to arrived, then  I will see how this will go into


----------



## stelly (Jan 24, 2015)

Mohammed said:


> Hey TPU
> hope you all good
> 
> 
> ...




Check the Corsair Carbide Air 540 . You might like it .


----------

